

Line2 / Toktumi signin broken due to expired ssl certificate - pardner

The Toktumi Line2 desktop app cannot authenticate due to "The certificate expired on 11/30/12 2:38 PM." for www.toktumi.com<p>Seems like the sort of thing a service with that many users would keep on top of.
======
jdooley
How did you solve this issue. I am experiencing the same thing now with both
IE and Chrome. I can use the Toktumi client on my PC and the Line2 app on my
iphone but can't use a browser to access any of the online functions due to
the cert issue.

------
psisson
Hi Peter Sisson here from Line2 - I cannot replicate your problem, but I'll
certainly have our ops team take a look right away.

